

Reader’s Digest Is Bankrupt as Iconic Publisher Falters - SlipperySlope
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-02-18/reader-s-digest-files-bankruptcy-to-cut-465-mln-debt.html

======
SlipperySlope
Essentially ...

"RDA Holding Co., publisher of the 91-year-old Reader’s Digest magazine, filed
for bankruptcy to cut $465 million in debt and focus on North American
operations as consumers shift from print to electronic media."

The dot-com boom foresaw this sort of event, as it was clear even in the
1990's that online media would eventually displace more expensive and non-
interactive paper media.

What other dominant brands in our current world are due for eventual
bankruptcy?

